# de microfono a grabadora...



## chaky2007 (Feb 17, 2007)

hola a todos, tengo un microfono (bastante malo por cierto) y queria usarlo para hacer una grabadora... alguien tiene un esquema para arma uno... 
quiero hacer un de estas dos cosas... la primera si se puede que el microfono y el grabador este tdodo junto.. y la segunda si se puede que el microfono este por un lado e inalambricamente un recptor reciba la señal desde otro lado...
ya se deben haber dado cuenta que no entiendo nada asi que si me lo explican de la forma mas simple mejor.


saludos y gracias


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2007)

Lo que tu estas pidiendo compañero es como casi bajar la luna, te aconsejo que compres una grabadora de casette que son baratas y para experimentar esta bien.

Saludos


----------

